# Kashmiris are treated as they don't belong to India | CM Omar Abdullah



## beijingwalker

*Kashmiris are treated as they don't belong to India: Omar Abdullah*
Last Updated: Thursday, August 15, 2013, 14:16 



> Srinagar: Pained by the criticism over the communal violence in Kishtwar, Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah on Thursday demanded to know why Kashmiris were treated differently.
> 
> After taking the salute and hoisting the tricolour at the Bakshi Stadium here amid tight security, Abdullah praised Kashmiris for not letting the communal trouble to take a far more serious shape.
> 
> "I want to salute the people of the state for defeating forces who wanted to spread the tensions and vitiate peace and harmony in the state," he said.
> 
> "I am often asked why you (Kashmiris) consider yourselves separate from the country's mainstream. I have thought over this question, but an answer was difficult to find."
> 
> "When I found how the Kishtwar incident was exploited, I got the answer to the question."
> 
> "We are treated differently like we are not part of the mainstream," he added.
> 
> Abdullah made it clear that the Hindu-Muslim clashes in Kishtwar, which claimed three lives, deserved the "strongest condemnation".
> 
> He said it was sad this incident took place during his administration.
> 
> "But this is the first happening of a communal nature during the last four years I have been in power."
> 
> "Is it for the first time such a thing has happened in India? I do not want to say what happened in Kishtwar can be justified because of what happened elsewhere in the country."
> 
> The Chief Minister has been upset the way the Kishtwar flare-up has been used by Bharatiya Janata Party leaders to attack the Jammu and Kashmir government and Abdullah per se.
> 
> Abdullah cited figures of communal violence in Uttar Pradesh, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Karnataka, Rajasthan and Gujarat during 2012 and up to March this year.
> 
> He also spoke of the recent communal trouble in Bihar.
> 
> "For God's sake, tell me does anybody raise this issue in Parliament? Did any big leader go to those places to express solidarity with the people there? How many newspaper columns were written about those incidents?"
> 
> "You want to scrap Article 370 (of the Indian Constitution) to integrate (Kashmir) fully with the rest of the country, but you treat us separately."
> 
> "As long as you do so, integration will not happen by changing clauses of the Constitution."
> 
> "It will happen when you change your attitude," he added.
> 
> The Chief Minister also spoke of the continuing violations of the 2003 ceasefire on the Line of Control and the international border by Pakistani troops.
> 
> He said as long as these violations continued, peace talks between the two countries would remain affected.
> 
> Contingents of police, paramilitary and the army marched at the stadium during the parade.
> 
> Security forces were on high alert in Srinagar and elsewhere in the Kashmir Valley.
> 
> An impregnable security ring was thrown around the Bakshi Stadium, the venue of the main Independence Day parade in the Valley.
> 
> The stadium had been declared out of bounds for two days. All roads leading to the stadium were shut since Wednesday evening.
> 
> High rise buildings around the stadium which in the past had been used by guerrillas to fire rockets at the venue were taken over by sharpshooters.
> 
> Separatists called for a shutdown in the Kashmir Valley on Thursday to focus global attention on the Kashmir issue.
> 
> IANS


Kashmiris are treated as they don`t belong to India: Omar Abdullah

Is this guy famours?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Omar needs to shut his mouth. He is just a puppet of Indian govt.

Btw since when are Kashmiris even part of India? Kashmiris rabidly refute it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

beijingwalker said:


> Is this guy famours?



he is the chief minister of J&K



Icewolf said:


> Btw since when are Kashmiris even part of India? Kashmiris rabidly refute it.



is that a joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gautam

They are really treated differently. Indians apart from Kashmir region are not allowed to buy land there. Hopefully we get rid of the congress and remove this law to bring them to the mainstream. We should not treat them specially.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Icewolf said:


> Omar needs to shut his mouth. He is just a puppet of Indian govt.
> 
> Btw since when are Kashmiris even part of India? Kashmiris rabidly refute it.



it seems that a walking dog is biting back.


----------



## Lightningbolt

Sikhs hate Indians.
Northeast people hate Indians.
Kashmiris hate Indians.


----------



## Star Wars

Icewolf said:


> Omar needs to shut his mouth.



I can't believe am saying this...but...I agree with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

Lightningbolt said:


> Sikhs hate Indians.
> Northeast people hate Indians.
> Kashmiris hate Indians.



Confucius has spoken !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Android

does he mean revoking article 370???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Who said that kashmiri love India we hate Indian occupation but not indian people but indian army.......


----------



## Devil Soul

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Who said that kashmiri love India we hate Indian occupation but* not indian people but indian army*.......



Make no mistake Majority of them got the same mindset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

muslims are the most pampered minority in india

dalits are the most pampered group for government jobs.

similarly,kashmir is the most pampered state of india.. 

yeah,he is right kashmir is treated as if it is not an indian state..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## timetravel

Lightningbolt said:


> Sikhs hate Indians.
> Northeast people hate Indians.
> Kashmiris hate Indians.


Christians Hate India
Hindus Hate India
Jains Hate India
Muslims Hate India
Jews Hate India

But puttar Indians love India...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalsa97

Lightningbolt said:


> Sikhs hate Indians.
> Northeast people hate Indians.
> Kashmiris hate Indians.



I can't speak for the other groups but Sikh don't hate indians, we don't want some skinny Chinese who spends all day on the forum to speak for us .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xTra

We need to finish. This discremination, Remove article 370,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMERSH_81stRegiment

Khalsa97 said:


> I can't speak for the other groups but Sikh don't hate indians, we don't want some skinny Chinese who spends all day on the forum to speak for us .



sikhs don't like India these days.Also the skinny chinese were the first ones to defeat the Sikh Empire in 1841-42 . Then the British who bought off Tejwant Singh and the Dogras who led the Khalsa army into a trap.The Khalsa would have won had it not been for traitors like Dogra.



> Sikhs hate Indians.
> Northeast people hate Indians.
> Kashmiris hate Indians.



Northeast buddhists and hindus hate the chinese and the congress regime with a passion as Congress is flooding their lands with the Bangla muslim squatters.But they are the biggest patriots of India ,comparable to the South and the Marathas.

Kashmir-Shia support India and Sunnis hate it. 

Sikhs are not pro-india , but then they will not fight for india they will be neutral unless Pakistan attacks East Punjab/Indian Punjab.


----------



## waz

"I am often asked why you (Kashmiris) consider yourselves separate from the country's mainstream. *I have thought over this question, but an answer was difficult to find."*

That is because you are an idiot.


----------



## livingdead

@Armstrong ..your view on this topic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

hinduguy said:


> @Armstrong ..your view on this topic..



Hes an idiot !


----------



## Khalsa97

SMERSH_81stRegiment said:


> sikhs don't like India these days.Also the skinny chinese were the first ones to defeat the Sikh Empire in 1841-42 . Then the British who bought off Tejwant Singh and the Dogras who led the Khalsa army into a trap.The Khalsa would have won had it not been for traitors like Dogra.
> 
> 
> 
> Northeast buddhists and hindus hate the chinese and the congress regime with a passion as Congress is flooding their lands with the Bangla muslim squatters.But they are the biggest patriots of India ,comparable to the South and the Marathas.
> 
> Kashmir-Shia support India and Sunnis hate it.
> 
> Sikhs are not pro-india , but then they will not fight for india they will be neutral unless Pakistan attacks East Punjab/Indian Punjab.


Did you seriously say that Sikhs don't fight for India? You do know that 25% of the Indian armed forces is Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Armstrong said:


> Hes an idiot !



but he is a good guy and has a point. 



Khalsa97 said:


> Did you seriously say that Sikhs don't fight for India? You do know that 25% of the Indian armed forces is Sikh. If your not Sikh don't speak for us .


I think he is a sikh.. and sikhs have different views on same topic.


----------



## Khalsa97

hinduguy said:


> but he is a good guy and has a point.
> 
> 
> I think he is a sikh.. and sikhs have different views on same topic.



Fair enough lmao.


----------



## MilSpec

Devil Soul said:


> Make no mistake Majority of them got the same mindset



True, I support the security policy of the armed forces of India... the entire country does, But I do not support any injustice done to any civilian in any part of my country by individuals belonging to any armed/para military/law enforcement on thier own accord.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

third eye said:


> Confucius has spoken !



Now this was genuinely funny


----------

